# ^^ndstitle-1194^^



## shaunj66 (Sep 20, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1194^^


----------



## bollocks (Sep 20, 2006)

slime-tastic.


----------



## seam1 (Sep 20, 2006)

so is it fun


----------



## bollocks (Sep 20, 2006)

i bloody hope so. looks it.


----------



## orangedrink (Sep 20, 2006)

yessss. i just slimed my pants


----------



## HereZia (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, i was waiting for it since i have seen a review cause it got a good mark 8,5/10


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(orangedrink @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> yessss. i just slimed my pants


----------



## rezen (Sep 20, 2006)

tickle my slimey balls! its out


----------



## Orc (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(orangedrink @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> yessss. i just slimed my pants



Slime?! From your Rocket?! IT'S ROCKET SLIME!


----------



## Drucifer (Sep 20, 2006)

I've heard really good things about this so I'm looking forward to playing it.

Anyone play it yet who cares to share comments?


----------



## m_babble (Sep 20, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YES
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nappy (Sep 20, 2006)

Boots fine on M3 with 1x DMA and trim rom.


----------



## orangedrink (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(orangedrink @ Sep 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > yessss. i just slimed my pants
> ...



hahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nice one orc. never really thought of it that way.


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Slime?!From your Rocket?! IT'S ROCKET SLIME
























 IT MUST BE REALLY GOOD IF IT GETS U SO SLIME UR PANTS HEHEHEHE


----------



## lil_fighter (Sep 20, 2006)

im kinda confused, is it zelda style, or more like Final Fantasy? I saw some screens but it still wasn't really clear to me, looks nice though, but i really want Pokemon.....dang it, 8 days......

and how does it do on the G6? (rocket slime i mean)


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 20, 2006)

8 days for watt???


----------



## orangedrink (Sep 20, 2006)

pokomon


----------



## StingX (Sep 20, 2006)

maybe he means the euro release?


----------



## SD5k (Sep 20, 2006)

G6L works (DoFAT + Trim).


----------



## ZildjianKX (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone tried EZ4 yet?


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Sep 20, 2006)

Works fine on G6- do NOT change any settings in the manager (use default options)

Gameplay: well quote form gamespot review..

"The game itself is average length; with the ease of gameplay and how straightforward the game's stages are, you can easily rescue most slimes and overturn the Plob in about 10 or 15 hours. However, there are a number of out-of-the-way items to collect, monsters to gather, alchemy recipes to dig up, and other such tasks to encourage you to fully explore all over. So while the game's not difficult by any stretch of the imagination, it does a good job of pacing itself and providing some neat little diversions. If you're one of those people who likes role-playing action with cute critters and a "gotta catch 'em all" mentality, this game makes a good fit. Likewise, if you're a fan of the Dragon Quest series, particularly those smiling little blue gloops, there's enough nostalgia and genuine amusement to make Rocket Slime worth checking out."
By Bethany Massimilla, GameSpot"


----------



## lil_fighter (Sep 20, 2006)

no no, 8 days for the Jap release. Even though i have no japanese speaking skills, ill just play it anyways, 

and thanks SD5k, this game does look pretty awesome, should tide me over


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Sep 20, 2006)

A Dragon Quest game for the DS. Nvm and thanx awesome noob for the info. Can anybody tell how good it plays and looks on the DS?


----------



## Kartel (Sep 20, 2006)

*Works* on *G6 Lite* with:
*DoFAT, No Trim & Software Reset*


----------



## Kartel (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> G6L works (DoFAT + Trim).



That's weird...I couldn't get the game to run with Trim on my G6 Lite, i'm using the latest updates (4.4)...


----------



## Tanas (Sep 20, 2006)

Works on both the M3 MiniSD and SC SD


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 20, 2006)

Speaking of square....did the USA release of Egg Monster Heroes Get cancelled?


----------



## Kartel (Sep 20, 2006)

Crashes (2 black screens, sound stuttering e.t.c.) on G6L no matter what options I choose...the crashes comes a little here and there.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> Speaking of square....did the USA release of Egg Monster Heroes Get cancelled?



Yep ages ago


----------



## Rayout (Sep 20, 2006)

Words on SC-SD

I have trim rom, faster play game, and patch cartridge access enabled.

Make sure you have faster play game enabled, it had slow down between scenes and stuff if you turn it off, at least in my case.


----------



## bennyx8903 (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(orangedrink @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> yessss. i just slimed my pants




hahaha, man you sick fuck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this game is pretty fun, i dunno y game spot gave it such a low score, other sites gave it an average of 8.5/10


----------



## zedrac (Sep 20, 2006)

Seems to work fine on EZF4


----------



## ZildjianKX (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(zedrac @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> Seems to work fine on EZF4



Saves too?


----------



## zedrac (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(ZildjianKX @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(zedrac @ Sep 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to work fine on EZF4
> ...



It appears to, yes.


----------



## ROMz (Sep 21, 2006)

works perfect on M3 Mini Micro-SD with Trim + 1xDMA


----------



## orangedrink (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(bennyx8903 @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(orangedrink @ Sep 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > yessss. i just slimed my pants
> ...



never trust gamespot reviews.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i give this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (2 thumbs up!)


----------



## zedrac (Sep 21, 2006)

This game is great! If only it wasn't distracting me from my uni work...


----------



## Rangent (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(romeoondaline @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> 8 days for watt???


Pokemon DS in JAP


----------



## jive (Sep 21, 2006)

hi,

i have a supercard mini sd and for me it only works, if i turn off ALL options, except "saver patch"

i'm using the latest software and firmware.

with any other option or combination turned on, i'm getting a black top screen and a white lower screen.

it's almost unplayable without faster gameplay. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Hellfenix (Sep 21, 2006)

Game = Awesome, back to playing


----------



## crezendo (Sep 21, 2006)

I can't find it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NO Don't tell me!!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 21, 2006)

muhhahahaha me is the best choice


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Sigh... my windows laptop broke... so this is just sitting on my mac's desktop with no way to play it on my g6...  :'(
This blows so badly!!  I WANNA PLAY DARN IT!
I tried having a friend with an M3 send me a patched one... but m3 patched files dont run on g6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Figures, that windows would crap out on me for the one game I wanted this year! :'(


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> Sigh... my windows laptop broke... so this is just sitting on my mac's desktop with no way to play it on my g6...Â :'(
> This blows so badly!!Â I WANNA PLAY DARN IT!
> I tried having a friend with an M3 send me a patched one... but m3 patched files dont run on g6
> 
> ...



Send someone the G6 software and have them patch it.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah the first good rpg for the ds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did anyone notice how the sounds are exactly like dq7?


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Sep 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh... my windows laptop broke... so this is just sitting on my mac's desktop with no way to play it on my g6...  :'(
> ...


Good idea.  I'll go download it and do that... If I can figure out how to work rapidshare... problem is, most of my friends don't have the rom or dont believe in roms... But Im gonna try, cause I REALLY want this game!


----------



## SD5k (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> Works fine on G6- do NOT change any settings in the manager (use default options)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's strange, I got it running with trim (played it for an hour), haven't tried soft-reset though. I've updated both the loader and the software to 4.4.


----------



## MrGosu (Sep 21, 2006)

get two black screens with my scl...


----------



## PURPLEMUSTANG (Sep 21, 2006)

Awsome game!Bless you my slime


----------



## shtonkalot (Sep 21, 2006)

Working on DS-Link


----------



## waiwai (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> Ah the first good rpg for the dsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really a RPG is it now. More of a hack/slash adventure..  Though not less fun


----------



## ejr (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont know why some of You call this game RPG. I dont know, maybe Im too old or times changed but this game has none of RPG's elements. It's typical action adventure game and its... really fun and good game. Heh those big tanks fights are reminding me yattaman, good old japanese cartoon


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mine's freezing as soon as I walk (or should I say slime) through the exit opposite of the castle door on G6 Lite using trim/dofat/softreset. Im using manager 4.4, I'm not sure about the loader but I think 4.3.

Edit: works using safe mode.


----------



## plasmatron (Sep 21, 2006)

FINALLY !


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Kartel @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> *Works* on *G6 Lite* with:
> *DoFAT, No Trim & Software Reset*



I am using the same settings, but game freeze after 5 minutes (two white screens). WTF?


----------



## Kartel (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Bruce @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Kartel @ Sep 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > *Works* on *G6 Lite* with:
> ...



I got the same problem, i've tried every possible setting while patching the rom, nothing works.

I guess we'll have to wait for an update from the G6 Team...


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Kartel @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Bruce @ Sep 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kartel @ Sep 21 2006 said:
> ...



Works perfectly with *Safe Mode * on G6L


----------



## miniCooperS (Sep 21, 2006)

I upgraded to the v4.4 loader on my G6Lite, and I was pretty pissed when Rocket Slime stopped working.

I reburned the game in Safe Mode & No Trim.  Its working perfectly for me now too.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 21, 2006)

That's pretty strange, I works perfectly with DoFAT and trim on on my DSL.


----------



## Drucifer (Sep 21, 2006)

I got it working and so far the game is a blast.


----------



## Kartel (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> Works perfectly with *Safe Mode * on G6LÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so the working settings for the G6L are:
*1. DoFAT, Trim, No Software Reset
2. Safe Mode, No Trim, No Software Reset*


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 21, 2006)

Cruddy gives this game two paws up! WAY up!


----------



## Gnat (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice game: colorful, funny, nice music and entertaining so far.
Works like a charm on SCSD.


----------



## miniCooperS (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Kartel @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(miniCooperS @ Sep 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I upgraded to the v4.4 loader on my G6Lite, and I was pretty pissed when Rocket Slime stopped working.
> ...



Yes, I'm pretty sure it is working properly with these settings.  I played it for about an hour last night and saved 2 or 3 times with no crashes.


----------



## angelfly (Sep 21, 2006)

anybody else addicted to the surf safari?


----------



## Orc (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(angelfly @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> anybody else addicted to the surf safari?



Not really, I'd rather play the tank tournament.


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 21, 2006)

Safe mode + trim works fine. So basically the problem is soft reset. Since safe mode doesn't allow soft reset it works.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 21, 2006)

You're right there, as it does work in DoFAT without soft-reset (I never use it anyway).


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 21, 2006)

My friend patched it for me!
This game absolutly pwns, I love it!


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 21, 2006)

Had a quick blast before work and really like the look of it.  Is this an anime-turned-game or an original franchise?  I've not really played the series before.


----------



## Orc (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> Had a quick blast before work and really like the look of it.Â Is this an anime-turned-game or an original franchise?Â I've not really played the series before.



Are you serious? You've never touched anything Dragon Quest/Dragon Warrior? That's a pretty big FAIL there. lol

Oh and damn I'm addicted to the Tank VS... if only Chrono Twigger didn't suck. :/


----------



## sandreezy (Sep 22, 2006)

im getting a black top screen and a working bottom screen, and some slowdown on transition of scenes 

m3 lite micro sd


----------



## amrod (Sep 22, 2006)

wow this game is actually hella good... thought it would suck but i'm loving it


----------



## ejr (Sep 22, 2006)

Impressive, it held me playing for 3 hours... and overall 7 hours playing, 84 slimes found (I still doesnt know where are those 2 missing on first forest stage :/). This game is amazing. Last time I played so much on DS... back then when Pheonix Wright came out ;P


----------



## sandreezy (Sep 22, 2006)

now that im looking at screen shots of the game, it appears to be on one screen? can anyone confirm for me before i throw my ds out the window?


----------



## waiwai (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(sandreezy @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> im getting a black top screen and a working bottom screen, and some slowdown on transition of scenes
> 
> m3 lite micro sd



Try *1x DMA, No Trim*


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 22, 2006)

This game is odd.

I have a cat on my head, is that normal?


----------



## ejr (Sep 22, 2006)

Uff.. Finished it.. last boss was very funny ;P All slimes rescued, I left completing monsters for another occasion. It took almost 12 hours and it seems there are extra places to visit after completing


----------



## MartinAustin (Sep 23, 2006)

I can't get this to work on SC CF.  Anyone have settings that work?  Thanks.

Edit: Nevermind, needed to upgrade SC to 1.63.  Works now.

Thanks.


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 23, 2006)

One of the best games yet. I love it. Been playing it non-stop for about 6 hours now.


----------



## Orc (Sep 23, 2006)

;-; Once you pick up this game, you can't put it down. I was supposed to be swimming but I just sat by the pool playing. 2 Hero Swords, a swollen thumb and a smiling grin. 

This game is awesome.

(While the punslation can be puntastic, it can get really old. I love how they named the Tree tank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and the knight tanks as DS:Swords "The Revolution is coming, Wee!". I heard the Japanese version is also full of puns which I don't doubt since the Japanese love them. I'd have to check it out.)

EDIT: Btw, don't forget to unlock Knightro, The Nemesis and Giggles for Tank Masters and multiplayer. Multiplayer is fucking awesome since it's hard to cheese your way by just going to the enemy's tank and steal their stuff. Also tons of shouting and cussing.
(Knightro - Press Y L L Y R R Y Up Down Select at the church and
The Nemesis - Press Y R R Up L L Y Down Down Down Y Select at the church too.
Unlocking Gigao (Giggles) for the US version is different since there isn't a US release of the first Slime Morimori, you just need to talk to Meggan at the upper-left house in the middle part of Boingburg after you've rescued her.)


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 23, 2006)

This game is pretty much like pokemon rescue i thought at first that it might have some battle elements or somthing like dragon quest, but it is better than all the crap they brought here so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S dq jokers or whatever it is called is looking better than even FF3


----------



## zneon (Sep 24, 2006)

Has anyone found settings for M3 SD that both work and prevent massive "jitter" when the screen fades to and from black? I wasn't able to boot at 4xDMA+Trim, however while 1xDMA things work I get large skipping during the screen fades (and I think I miss some gameplay footage when this happens).

An easy way to test it is to travel between the town square and the castle. When I do this I get 2-3 half-dim frames of the top-left hand corner of the map and then it instantly jumps to full-lit middle of the map. Anyone got any settings I can try that don't cause this? Currently trying 1xDMA+NoTrim, but 1xDMA+Trim did the same thing.


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 24, 2006)

Great game.. finally rescued all the slimes.. and beat all the bosses..
Does anyone know if you unlock something for collecting 100 of each monster? or I shouldn't try to waste my time doing that?  =)


----------



## Orc (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> Great game.. finally rescued all the slimes.. and beat all the bosses..
> Does anyone know if you unlock something for collecting 100 of each monster? or I shouldn't try to waste my time doing that?Â =)



Gold statues? lol. I'm still playing it after I've beaten the last battle in Tank Masters. The Hero Sword is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trying to farm to make 10 Metal King's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just farming Bastard Sword's @ Mt. Krak)


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 24, 2006)

Is there a good place to get that fast MoneyBag monster? I run into him randomly I think... =(


----------



## sipoon (Sep 24, 2006)

i've found the moneybag monster a few times already in the small forest where you rescue bo...the one with only 6 slimes


----------



## martin88 (Sep 24, 2006)

When I ship item back to town with the train, how do I get it back?


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> When I ship item back to town with the train, how do I get it back?



You collect items to help equip your tank...
You don't use them to equip your Slime


----------



## Orc (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(sipoon @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> i've found the moneybag monster a few times already in the small forest where you rescue bo...the one with only 6 slimes



It only spawns at chance at different areas at night, but in the backwoods it always does at night, you just have to run to 2 other areas to have it respawn. (run to the start of the stage then to the area where there were 2 slime chests to have it spawn in the middles area)

Btw, I'm still missing some recipes mainly, # 19, 28, 36 and 40. I guess they're obtained by beating some of the bosses again? Just like #35 and 37. Help would be awesome lol... and here's hoping that #40 isn't Hero Swords as it's already cheap with 2 lol...


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> Btw, I'm still missing some recipes mainly, # 19, 28, 36 and 40. I guess they're obtained by beating some of the bosses again? Just like #35 and 37. Help would be awesome lol... and here's hoping that #40 isn't Hero Swords as it's already cheap with 2 lol...



Maybe you have to collect every monster/item in each section.. or perhaps complete the museum.

BTW which bosses did you rebeat?


----------



## Orc (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, I'm still missing some recipes mainly, # 19, 28, 36 and 40. I guess they're obtained by beating some of the bosses again? Just like #35 and 37. Help would be awesome lol... and here's hoping that #40 isn't Hero Swords as it's already cheap with 2 lol...
> ...



I've only rebeat the Tree boss(no recipes obtained), Pot Belly (no recipes obtained) and the last boss (Krafizzles & Meteorite recipes). Also, try going to the areas which you battle Slival again, there will be a different tank boss to fight there and some gives nice  stuff (the level BS-3 Slimahawk for example, which I'm guessing is one of the recipes I'm missing and I want to make those bad. 100 damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.) Most likely the missing recipes are the Vulcan Shells (L3) and the BS-3 Slimahawk (L3) and two others.

Btw, that is one bothering avatar.


----------



## Akoji (Sep 24, 2006)

Really good game , lots reference to DQ8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really laught when i saw the description of the Wooden Club


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> [I've only rebeat the Tree boss(no recipes obtained), Pot Belly (no recipes obtained) and the last boss (Krafizzles & Meteorite recipes). Also, try going to the areas which you battle Slival again, there will be a different tank boss to fight there and some gives niceÂ stuff (the level BS-3 Slimahawk for example, which I'm guessing is one of the recipes I'm missing and I want to make those bad. 100 damage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.. I'm gonna try rebeating bosses..
My picture is bothering you? =(


----------



## Orc (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> Really good game , lots reference to DQ8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not your look that's bothering sorry but rather the pose. It's staring right through my monitor!!! No offense meant but rather a compliment. A weird compliment I guess.

EDIT:
Got those recipes I've been missing finally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*#19* Holy Crystal - Jump into the chimney of the house at the bottom of the middle area. Keep repeating it until you clean the all of the dust-ball things. Goochie will then give the recipe to you.
*#28* Vulcan Shells - Give Sliborg 20 Steel Broadswords (orange cyborg slime at the left part of the library).
*#36* Power Tablets - Give Pamby 10 Toy Slimes (pink baby slime at the right part of the library).
*#40* Overdrive Tablets- Give Curator 20 Medicinal Herbs and 20 Catnip (gray jellyfish slime at the right part of the library).

I feel kinda stupid for not thinking about the library soon enough lol. Now I'm trying to farm to make those P O W Tablets.


----------



## sandreezy (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah im still getting  a black top screen during cinematics


----------



## Flam9 (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn this game is good!


----------



## amrod (Sep 25, 2006)

10 hours later all 100 slimes... but how do u save once u got all 100, the women in the church wont let me :?


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(amrod @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> 10 hours later all 100 slimes... but how do u save once u got all 100, the women in the church wont let me :?



Have you gone to the King first to see the ending/credits first?

Mine 25h clocked, 100 slimes, all swag, all monsters (all recruitable, most have silver statues, jailcat, platypunk, imp and killing machine are gold), all alchemy recipes, complete items/monsters on all stages, complete tank 1500 HP upgrade, completed Tank Masters Ultimate Rank, completed final boss (2 times for extra recipes), 5 canvas (all?), 15 hearts (I think I'm missing one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), 26 multiplayer wins and one sore thumb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm done playing this for now lol.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 25, 2006)

Really enjoyable game. It's definitely aimed at a younger audience, as it's really, really easy. First time I'm not trying to get everything at 100%, or do every sidequest (more like cleaning up areas) so's I can have a bit of challenge. But it's just fun. It's all that matters.

Bonus for the "Chrono Twigger". It made me lol.


----------



## CatScam (Sep 25, 2006)

Can anyone tell me when the game saves? I got to what looked to 
be a save state but when I played again I started from the beginning.
I’m running a SC-mini with latest Firm & software & patched with 
enable save. Any idea what I may be doing wrong? Everything runs
fine other then my save dilemma.


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Really enjoyable game. It's definitely aimed at a younger audience, as it's really, really easy. First time I'm not trying to get everything at 100%, or do every sidequest (more like cleaning up areas) so's I can have a bit of challenge. But it's just fun. It's all that matters.
> 
> Bonus for the "Chrono Twigger". It made me lol.
> 
> ...



You have to save Mother Glooperior first in Forewood to save. (She stays at the Yggdrasil church).


----------



## Hitto (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, the optional farming is what really won me over. Grind on a portable system is different from home consoles in my opinion, and can be enjoyable as it is good mindless fun - I didn't try hard, and the only pets I didn't unlock were the two night type ghosts... Way too much waiting.
Now, I beat Hooly With one punt hero sword and maximum level 2 equipment, I'm tempted to farm the fuck out of the game to get s(ub)lime scores... Already got a few just spamming two or three healing cards in your deck.


----------



## VTG (Oct 29, 2006)

Yo!
I have Supercard SD booting with Max Media Launcher and using conversion software v2.56 but I get major gameplay slowdown in between scenes. When it boots it takes 20 seconds to go from a black screen to the titles, then in between everywhere you'd expect it to load I get a 10 second wait on a black screen and a 1 second wait with the screen heavily faded before it fades up. 
Anyone got a solution for this?


----------

